# Putting DVD's onto my iPod video



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Just got a Video iPod 30 gb and was wondering how to put DVD's onto the iPod,
These are DVD's that I bought and want to watch at my leisure on my way to work on the Toronto transit.

Can I just drag and drop the DVD movie into iTunes?

Dave


----------



## 9mmCensor (Jan 27, 2006)

http://howto.diveintomark.org/ipod-dvd-ripping-guide/


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

http://howto.diveintomark.org/ipod-dvd-ripping-guide/

there ya go!


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

Handbrake for the win!


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

Banny said:


> Handbrake for the win!


I find *Instant * Handbrake to be the best solution. It is like a simpler version of Handbrake that only converts for the iPod video and PSP.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

iMan said:


> I find *Instant * Handbrake to be the best solution. It is like a simpler version of Handbrake that only converts for the iPod video and PSP.


I just downloaded the beta version

Thanks.

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I found a beta version of "iPod Video Converter" here:
http://www.download3000.com/download_15051.html

Just trying it out, Handbrake takes a long time, Maybe this one will be faster.

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

dolawren said:


> I found a beta version of "iPod Video Converter" here:
> http://www.download3000.com/download_15051.html
> 
> Just trying it out, Handbrake takes a long time, Maybe this one will be faster.
> ...


The listing for the Mac version link is a bit confusing on that webpage,
Here is the beta software link on a mirror:
http://www.download3000.com/download-mirrors-reg-15051.html


Dave


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

dolawren said:


> I found a beta version of "iPod Video Converter" here:
> http://www.download3000.com/download_15051.html
> 
> Just trying it out, Handbrake takes a long time, Maybe this one will be faster.
> ...


Really? Handbrake converts a DVD at high H.264 quality in around 45 minutes on a 2.0 ghz imac core duo.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

iMan said:


> Really? Handbrake converts a DVD at high H.264 quality in around 45 minutes on a 2.0 ghz imac core duo.


Takes almost all day on my eMac G4...
Guess I should have gotten the G5 computer first before I bought the Video iPod.

Dave


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Really? I usually achieve speeds of slightly faster than real time, mind you I typically use Quicktime to convert videos from one format to another. I'll try a DVD Rip tonight.


----------

